# Hymer 534 (fitting an oven)



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Has anyone fitted an oven in a 544? 
is it possible/ if so is it easy? is there an "off the shelf" unit that I can fit in place of the sink/hob/fridge unit?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi redjumpa

Smev is the popular make of oven, the can purchase one here to-gether with all the fittings.

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi redjumpa i fitted my oven to a 544 under the double sink unit.But got a registered dealer to connect the gas supply so it is possible.


----------

